# Problem: nervige Werbung nach Entsperren des Tablets



## Trinamic94 (21. Juli 2016)

Guten Abend liebe PCGH-Community

ich benötige einmal wieder euren Rat.
Mein Vater hat sich das Sony Z4 mit Android 6.0.1 zugelegt.
Immer wenn er das Tablet entsperrt kommt er auf eine nervige Werbeseiten. (Auf dem Homescreen kommt er weiterhin, bedienen lässt sich das Gerät auch)
Wenn mobile Daten und W-lan deaktiviert ist kommt keine Werbung.
Das Problem ist , dass er einige Apps runtergeladen hat (hauptsächlich um bestimmte Videoformate abzuspielen)
Danach kam es zu den Problem.
Normalerweise würde man die Übeltäterapp einfach deinstallieren, allerdings wissen wir nicht genau welche App die verantwortliche ist.

Gibt es eine App die solche Werbung wieder vom Gerät entfernt?
Ansonsten würde ich einen Hardreset durchführen (viel ist sowieso nicht drauf)
Oder habt ihr noch andere Ideen

Ansonsten verbleibe ich mit vielen Grüße


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (23. Juli 2016)

Welche Apps hat er den?
Sonst könnte man sehen welche mit Internet aktiv sind, während die Werbung da ist.
Sonst einfach alles, wie erwähnt, deinstalllieren und den Hardreset durchführen.


----------



## Erok (23. Juli 2016)

Hi 

Hardware-Reset ist nicht nötig. Es reicht, einfach die Apps wieder zu deinstallieren, die er drauf gespielt hat.

Ist evtl die 360 Security dabei ? 360 Security - Antivirus Boost – Android-Apps  auf Google Play

Diese App haut einem auch Werbung auf das Smartphone/Tablet. Man kann die Werbung in den Settings jedoch deaktivieren 

Und eine App  zu installieren, die Werbung unterbindet, ist ehrlich gesagt suboptimal. 

Wenn man eine App gerne haben will, sollte man schauen, ob es sie nicht nur gratis, sondern auch als Bezahl-Version gibt. Dann ist sie auch von Werbung verschont 

Greetz Erok


----------

